# Women



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

...in particular, Modern women!!! They want, want , want!! They want the 4-5 bed detached, the 2.4 children, the man to shut the fock up and be a bloody mind reader!! It seems my mate has the last of the old model.......has the dinner ready, doesn't want EVERYTHING, and doesn't pester the life out of him for nothing!!! (at least thats what he tells me)

.......and breathe!!!! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

This is going in the flame room....

Boys feel free to comment no women allowed


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

jammyd said:


> This is going in the flame room....
> 
> Boys feel free to comment no women allowed


Bollox to that comment....


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Vandam said:


> ...in particular, Modern women!!! They want, want , want!! They want the 4-5 bed detached, the 2.4 children, the man to shut the fock up and be a bloody mind reader!! It seems my mate has the last of the old model.......has the dinner ready, doesn't want EVERYTHING, and doesn't pester the life out of him for nothing!!! (at least thats what he tells me)
> 
> .......and breathe!!!! [smiley=baby.gif]


What has she asked for now then?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > This is going in the flame room....
> ...


Knew you would be the first to comment on it 

I will remain impartial as I love my girlfriend very much and she also reads these things


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Excellent reply jammyd!

Not under the thumb at all are you? Not even a little bit?!! :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Excellent reply jammyd!
> 
> Not under the thumb at all are you? Not even a little bit?!! :lol:


_* Rubs the thumb print of his head*_

Not at all


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vandam said:


> ...in particular, Modern women!!! They want, want , want!! They want the 4-5 bed detached, the 2.4 children, the man to shut the fock up and be a bloody mind reader!! It seems my mate has the last of the old model.......has the dinner ready, doesn't want EVERYTHING, and doesn't pester the life out of him for nothing!!! (at least thats what he tells me)
> 
> .......and breathe!!!! [smiley=baby.gif]


Not all modern are want, want, want most of them are happy to 'give' and not recieve!!!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Amazing how many women comment on this and no men

:lol:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Amazing how many women comment on this and no men
> 
> :lol:


My point exactly!!! women want to get in there first!! Me, me, Meeeee!!! :roll:

Like the Murphy's......I'm not bitter


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jammyd said:


> I will remain impartial as I love my girlfriend very much and she also reads these things


Bloody hell. You've got one that can _read_ as well? 

That's handy for recipe books eh!! :lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dotti said:


> Vandam said:
> 
> 
> > ...in particular, Modern women!!! They want, want , want!! They want the 4-5 bed detached, the 2.4 children, the man to shut the fock up and be a bloody mind reader!! It seems my mate has the last of the old model.......has the dinner ready, doesn't want EVERYTHING, and doesn't pester the life out of him for nothing!!! (at least thats what he tells me)
> ...


 [smiley=gossip.gif]

I hear ya sister *high five*


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

I keep trying to post , but cant get a word in edgeways.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah done it. :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

the stig said:


> I keep trying to post , but cant get a word in edgeways.


it that not normal when it comes to us girlies thou


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> Vandam said:
> 
> 
> > ...in particular, Modern women!!! They want, want , want!! They want the 4-5 bed detached, the 2.4 children, the man to shut the fock up and be a bloody mind reader!! It seems my mate has the last of the old model.......has the dinner ready, doesn't want EVERYTHING, and doesn't pester the life out of him for nothing!!! (at least thats what he tells me)
> ...


Who?? i'm single :lol:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

One at a time please, ladies!!  :lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

yay im first


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

abz001 said:


> yay im first


steady on. I'm more of a morning person!!!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

hehe  it is morning...


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Well. it will be by the time i get to Aberdeen 

Next!!!!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Vandam said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Vandam said:
> ...


If you are single, what the bloody hell are you complaining about?
Tut. You men are hard work!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Men are just miserable sods when they aren't getting any or don't have their own way so then they accuse women of want want want when they don't get get get! :-*

I'll get me coat!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dotti said:


> Men are just miserable sods when they aren't getting any or don't have their own way so then they accuse women of want want want when they don't get get get! :-*
> 
> I'll get me coat!


when really its then that want want want....

Nice coat fellow site member, where did you get it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

abz001 said:


> when really its then that want want want....
> 
> Nice coat fellow site member, where did you get it


I know you and I could talk about this topic all day fellow site tart  ... as for my coat they do it in Ibis you know and it's from - Oxfam


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

fellow site tart in deedy 

Oh really?! i have a Ibis white coat but its in a box...


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

should have put this thread in the Powder Room! :roll:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

And they're incredibly nosey!!!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

slg said:


> should have put this thread in the Powder Room! :roll:


 :lol:

Dotti and abz ....oh it's just like TT Arena all over again!!

Let's hope they don't bore everyone so much on here, with their constant inane whittering on, that this site closes down like that one did! :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > should have put this thread in the Powder Room! :roll:
> ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > should have put this thread in the Powder Room! :roll:
> ...


Wondered when you would be along and failed to resist putting your bitchy womanly two pennith in!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Down Dotti... hehehe

True thou, i am seeing a familiar response as over on ttoc mmm maybe our good friend mr prozac doesnt bat this way Miss Tart!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

[smiley=sleeping.gif]

I'd seriously consider batting the other way if you two were the best that was on offer!! :?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Now now children.

:lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> [smiley=sleeping.gif]
> 
> I'd seriously consider batting the other way if you two were the best that was on offer!! :?


lol it wouldnt be on offer to you Mr Prozac...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thank Fcuk for that.

And that was a very disappointing response Abs. You were on here all night and that's the best you can come back with the next day? Very poor attempt! :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

:lol: 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> Thank Fcuk for that.
> 
> And that was a very disappointing response Abs. You were on here all night and that's the best you can come back with the next day? Very poor attempt! :roll:


 [smiley=freak.gif] keep taking the prozac darling and quit while yr ahead!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I was well ahead last night luv! :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

remember not to over do it Mr Prozac... :roll:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

What we got here then? A little girly gang, ganging up against private prozac?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I know. Not on is it Minx? :?

They were like this on the other Forum. Like 2 little, giggly schoolgirls outside the school gates waiting to beat up the little kids!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

dont be daft prozac you pick on us we just fight back! ah just like the old days eh!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah. Great eh?

Same time tomorrow for your next response then? :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

nah... ill be busy


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

It just doesn't get any easier!!! My ex decided to contact me because she was "missing" me. So, being the thoroughly decent chap i am, decided to ask her out.Anyway we went out a couple of times and at the end of the "dates" i was shown the door :roll: That's ok....but we used to live with each other!!! (know what i'm saying?) So, we decide to go out again, this time i arrange to go back to my place, great i think, not going to get shown the door now, she'll have to stay over!!!!! Wrong!!!! Her dog was sick so she decided to drive and go home after our date!!! :x I have now pulled the plug.......fucking WOMEN!! Good job i'm good looking and i have a GSOH...whatever that means


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Your ex is your ex for a reason. Why did you think it would work if you tried again?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Your ex is your ex for a reason. Why did you think it would work if you tried again?


he wanted to BANG her not get engaged :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh and neil, dont worry, ill back you up :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

And who said romance was dead, eh kammy?!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Vandam said:


> Good job i'm good looking and i have a GSOH...whatever that means


I always thought GSOH stood for :-

Guaranteed Sex on Hand.

Sorry could'nt resist. :roll:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Great minds eh Kammy?? :lol: She may well be an ex but i'm still a red blooded male. :twisted:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Shame her sick dog was more preferable than spending the night though!


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

True!!!! or here's another scenario for you sporty...........most women can't have sex without having a relationship!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: so true, not all of them though :roll: :wink:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Shame her sick dog was more preferable than spending the night though!


speaks volumes i would say...

if it was me it would have to be the shag that comes first! another hour would not of done the dog any harm! (*waits for the heartless jibes...)


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Vandam said:


> True!!!! or here's another scenario for you sporty...........most women can't have sex without having a relationship!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


umm well this one dont want a relantionship... im happy being single and playing the field!


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Not much i can say to that jen!!!! Except, what are you doing at the weekend? :lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Vandam said:


> Not much i can say to that jen!!!! Except, what are you doing at the weekend? :lol:


looking after my sick cat :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

abz, i thought you said you had a hot b/f?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Mikey? correct he is hot and a boy... just dont want to loose settle down just yet... too young for that!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Of course it would be very rude to ask how old you are, but how old are you?  
What is the correct age to settle down?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

28 but im just not ready to settle down  thats my choice and Mike is happy with that, one day perhaps but not just now... plus just out of a relantionship and not ready for another one... Mike is just my hot boy-friend who one day might stick his thumb on my forehead but for now it's not happening and i'm in full control


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

abz001 said:


> ...plus just out of a relantionship and not ready for another one... Mike is just my hot boy-friend .


How confusing is that? :?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

28? Still just a baby!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > ...plus just out of a relantionship and not ready for another one... Mike is just my hot boy-friend .
> ...


keeping taking the tablets Mr Prozac...


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> 28? Still just a baby!


ga ga goo goo :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

abz001 said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > abz001 said:
> ...


keep using condoms abz ...


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> keep using condoms abz ...


 :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Neil/Jen

Get in bed and get it over with! The Sexual tension between you is starting to squeeze my ego out of the flame room!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

:lol:

Well said jammyd!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

just wee question who is Neil?! 

So just to go back on topic... i find men just as difficult to comprehend sometimes they say one thing but mean something completely different!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> just wee question who is Neil?!
> Private Prozac!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vandam said:


> most women can't have sex without having a relationship!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


Who needs men when women can have a nice relationship on her own terms and conditions with a rampant rabbit!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

abz001 said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > keep using condoms abz ...
> ...


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jammyd said:


> Neil/Jen
> 
> Get in bed and get it over with! The Sexual tension between you is starting to squeeze my ego out of the flame room!


LMFAO. :lol:

It's there mate isn't it? It's like a volcano waiting to erupt and anytime soon it's gonna blow.

Shame she lives so far away! :roll:

Kammy ~ Why are you rolling to abz rolling eyes ya plonker!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ahem cough :lol:

i think i should say no more


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

You're not porking abz are you?


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

abz- what age is this "boy?" is he a teenager? i imagine he is and your getting your jollies from stretching his jeans!!!! You temptress.... [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Private Prozac said:


> You're not porking abz are you?


Surely not?? Kammy's the hot young boy? [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im older than jen :wink:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

hehe Mikey is older by a year...

Kammy wink wink indeed fella :lol:

Prozac the word porking is so last year


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thats how long its been since he got laid so give him a break :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Private Prozac said:


> LMFAO. :lol:
> 
> It's there mate isn't it? It's like a volcano waiting to erupt and anytime soon it's gonna blow.


Are we talking beach towel quantities here private prozac?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> thats how long its been since he got laid so give him a break :lol: :lol: :lol:


well we cant all be so lucky like you Kammy dear :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

sporTTyminx said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > LMFAO. :lol:
> ...


No. I've moved on to duvets now. Much more absorbant. Beach towels just couldn't cope anymore!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

dude, just use a sock! then pop it into the wash after :lol: problem solved


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> dude, just use a sock! then pop it into the wash after :lol: problem solved


yeah but kammy you have MASSIVE feet dude...


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> dude, just use a sock! then pop it into the wash after :lol: problem solved


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:   

Aye an old favourite Kammy mate :lol: Rofl

Tom.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i only have size 9 feet but i think i know what you mean  :twisted:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

:twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> dude, just use a sock! then pop it into the wash after :lol: problem solved


And I guess you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between the smell of your feet and the smell of your cock seeing as they're both cheesy!! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

taylormade-tt said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > dude, just use a sock! then pop it into the wash after :lol: problem solved
> ...


ah so this works does it intruggling! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

and dont even get me started on posh wanks :lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

is that when you get someone to do it for ya :roll:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

abz001 said:


> ah so this works does it intruggling! [smiley=book2.gif]


 What is this word intruggling??


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

intriguging is what i meant...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

no thats called lazy! :lol:

posh wank is a whole different ball game :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Is it where you wear gloves?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> no thats called lazy! :lol:
> 
> posh wank is a whole different ball game :lol:


pardon the pun :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Private Prozac said:


> Is it where you wear gloves?


Sort of :lol:

Neil Picture this in your mind :lol: A packet of Durex, you alone in a dark room and the rest writes itself :lol: "A posh Wank" :wink: :lol: 

Tom.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> Is it where you wear gloves?


gloves and a jar of moisturiser :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

abz001 said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Kill s two birds with one stone so to speak. :wink: picture it is a good day for doing some washing :roll:

wash day Ah wash my socks too but first... wank/pleasure+socks =no mess= Happy Days
 :lol:

Tom.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

exactamundo :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> exactamundo :lol: :lol: :lol:


  :wink:

We speaka the same language kammy 

Tom.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

taylormade-tt said:


> it is a good day for doing some washing :roll:
> 
> wash day Ah wash my socks too but first... wank/pleasure+socks =no mess= Happy Days
> :lol:
> ...


I wouldn't want to be your missus pegging out your socks :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

taylormade-tt said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > Is it where you wear gloves?
> ...


Ohhhhh. That sounds ermmm ....different. :?


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Dotti said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > it is a good day for doing some washing :roll:
> ...


She doesnt peg them out Dotti... she just lean's them up against the wall
:lol: 

:wink:

Tom.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

just give it a go!

if thats a bit odd for you then why not try this.......

........... get a towel,condom and moisturiser....... put it all together and stick it under thne mattress...... bang away untill either you get cought/feel ashamed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

taylormade-tt said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > taylormade-tt said:
> ...


My goodness me she is into supressing the tadpoles then :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

taylormade...

No wonder you dont wanna shag your missus, you are all spent up with too much wanking!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> just give it a go!
> 
> if thats a bit odd for you then why not try this.......
> 
> ........... get a towel,condom and moisturiser....... put it all together and stick it under thne mattress...... bang away untill either you get cought/feel ashamed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I do worry about you sometimes mate. I really do. :roll:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

I thought this thread was aboot women.......not a wanking masterclass!!!!! Kammy, you're a fucking deviant, you have a bird and you're still shagging socks!!! ya pest :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: aint just socks!!! problem is i have plenty to share around and im not selfish :lol: :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Vandam said:


> I thought this thread was aboot women.......not a wanking masterclass!!!!! Kammy, you're a fucking deviant, you have a bird and you're still shagging socks!!! ya pest :lol: :lol:


We are just Pasing on our "Wisdom" .....use it well young luke :lol: :lol: 

Tom.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Take no notice of them vandam, they are all going blind.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: aint just socks!!! problem is i have plenty to share around and im not selfish :lol: :lol:


you are so :lol: the boys at gtc said you never shared!!


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> taylormade...
> 
> No wonder you dont wanna shag your missus, you are all spent up with too much wanking!


Well i dont mind "a rub of the cats face",but its also nice to get some Bonding time with the "Little fella"
:lol: 

Tom.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

true bonding is VERY important...


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

I gave it up............for 5 minutes once :lol: Now lets ask the ladies about tickling the fandooshka??? Any willing to admit to a wee bit of touchy feely?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Its the best damn 30 quid ive spent


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I leave you for an hour and this thread turns in too a sex discussion about Kammy and his towel/socks/anything he can get his hands on!!!!!

So which women like to fondle then? :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

taylormade-tt said:


> but its also nice to get some Bonding time with the "Little fella"
> :lol:
> 
> Tom.


'Little fella'??
Never mind, it's what you do with it, not how big it is!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

jammyd said:


> I leave you for an hour and this thread turns in too a sex discussion about Kammy and his towel/socks/anything he can get his hands on!!!!!
> 
> So which women like to fondle then? :lol:


which lady doesnt is more of a question!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

abz001 said:


> Its the best damn 30 quid ive spent


I'd do it for a fiver. 

Then you can save the other 25 quid towards reversing that charisma bypass op' you had done!! :wink:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Its the best damn 30 quid ive spent


Yes, it's great to see that in these times of recession, Anne Summers are still selling them like hot cakes!!! Millions of rubber willies sold every year and you never hear of women actually using them, let alone see them!! Women.......sexual bloody deviants, the lotta you :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

abz001 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: aint just socks!!! problem is i have plenty to share around and im not selfish :lol: :lol:
> ...


you saying im selfish jennifer? :roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Ummmm :wink:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > but its also nice to get some Bonding time with the "Little fella"
> ...


Now Now There is nothing wrong with my Little fella,... well i admit he aint the biggest crisp in the packet, but he has plenty of Flavour :lol:  [smiley=sick2.gif]

Tom.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Vandam said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > Its the best damn 30 quid ive spent
> ...


Well its a great thing specially when fellas are offshore and we are onshore means we dont go looking elsewhere


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Well its a great thing specially when fellas are offshore and we are onshore means we dont go looking elsewhere""

BULLSHIT :lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> Well its a great thing specially when fellas are offshore and we are onshore means we dont go looking elsewhere""
> 
> BULLSHIT :lol:


  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

taylormade-tt said:


> well i admit he aint the biggest crisp in the packet, but he has plenty of Flavour :lol:  [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> Tom.


Yum yum.
Cheese and onion?
Prawn cocktail?
Pickled onion?

Which one is he?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

most likely the new walkers range....... canjun squirell :lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> most likely the new walkers range....... canjun squirell :lol:


ewwwwwwwwwwww [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

kammy popadom sock flavour  :lol: Pure minging!!


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > well i admit he aint the biggest crisp in the packet, but he has plenty of Flavour :lol:
> ...


Well A mixture of All the Above with a subtle hint of "Feet" :wink: 
[smiley=sick2.gif] :? :lol:

Tom.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh.

I was quite interested until you mentioned feet. 
:-* 
:lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

'3 cheese and smeg' knowing him!! :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> Oh.
> 
> I was quite interested until you mentioned feet.
> :-*
> :lol:


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

Nevermind Sportty  it wash day today, so all will be well in a hour or two :wink: 

Private prozac


> '3 cheese and smeg' knowing him!!


  :-*

Tom.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree with you minx feet is a total turn off


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I thought a minimum of a Foot was a requirement for you ladies!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

hahah "anything less than 7in is not worth it" or is it "its not the size that counts its what you can do that matters"  which ever applies to you


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> hahah "anything less than 7in is not worth it" or is it "its not the size that counts its what you can do that matters"  which ever applies to you


I belive the word BOTH apply too me


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Proof.

Pics.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

where do you live?! :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

jammyd said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > hahah "anything less than 7in is not worth it" or is it "its not the size that counts its what you can do that matters"  which ever applies to you
> ...


Well thats me out on Both counts [smiley=bigcry.gif] 

Tom.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

taylormade-tt said:


> Well thats me out on Both counts [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Tom.


No it isnt. You are in on your count of range of flavours!


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Well thats me out on Both counts [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Ah Sportty "Pity" is my saviour 

Anyway... I am Led to believe its about the Girth :wink: well thats more like it :wink:

Tom.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> where do you live?! :lol:


In Cheshire


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wish i had a fan nob :?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

what the hell is a fan nob?!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

its a nob which spins round with tassles on!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DIY blow job more like!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Dotti said:


> DIY blow job more like!


That would be awsome... like a rampant rabbit!

Think about it guy's... a blow job you could have while watching the footy and farting... plus it would not moan if you just fell a sleep after!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

But you would give yourself a blow job if you could. Who wouldnt?!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> But you would give yourself a blow job if you could. Who wouldnt?!


I have too many rib's and too much flab!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

And i am not bendy like a gymnast!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

meant to say FAT nob :lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Never heard Ginty (dave Forsyth) have any complaints about your nob!


----------

